# ADRIAN FLUX QUOTE



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

Just saved a shed load.....
Tesco's last year 

...1250.00 fully comp,4 years on a company policy, 30years old, 3 points(SP30)Glous area.
R33 GTS-T,Tracker had to be fitted, Cat 1 alarm,no Mods.

Just phoned Adrian Flux 

...793.00 fully comp, now nearly 31 years, 5 years NCB,6 points SP30+TS10,
Still Glous,Mods listed,Tracker still fitted, cat 1 alarm,20000 miles.

Bargain.........................
Wel impressed, will wait for the paper work to arrive to check out the Nasty
Small print.


----------



## stephenstovold (Oct 20, 2004)

*R32 GTR*

R32 GTR 

21 yo London, 1 yr exp, No NCB, bad history. Aftermarket Alloys, Exhaust and Induction Kit. 

£4800.00  

.............gone car shopping!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You could buy a whole car for that money!!

Jeez mate ever thought about running around in something a little cheaper for a year or so to build up some history?

LOL!
T


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Got a quote for 1650 from Egg and 0% for a year.

Flux - "Can't get close to that mate"


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

SkyJawa said:


> Got a quote for 1650 from Egg and 0% for a year.
> 
> Flux - "Can't get close to that mate"


Did that include mods ??


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Hell yeah! 

It was 1698 including 5 mods - exhaust, apexi induction, vented bonnet, 18's, lowered sus. Get £50 cashback for paying on Egg card, and get the balance 0% for a year 

Only Direct Line, Tesco and Privilege could come close (no surprise same co) but with those extra's Egg won! Need Tracker though..............


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Beat this,

£1280 fully comp, 2 years NCB with 5 years intro discount due to being on a company polic previously. 
R34 GTR with 530bhp. Covered ALL mods. 

Gez


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Bet my history is worse than yours though Gez 

I was paying 840 on a 400bhp import TT supra with bodykit last year


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

How old are you and where are you based Neil??

Gez


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I cancelled my policy with Flux as he never sent the paper work even after 3 months and I had to ask for a cover note,I lost a bit of cash but was pleased to get rid , he cashed the cheque fast enough though .C***


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry Gez, only just seen this.

I'm 29 based in Guildford - I have full (8 years tho they only count 5) no claims (had it protected), but I have an SP30 against me and a fault accident in March to the tune of 12k


----------



## CaPPsiE (Nov 2, 2004)

stephenstovold said:


> R32 GTR
> 
> 21 yo London, 1 yr exp, No NCB, bad history. Aftermarket Alloys, Exhaust and Induction Kit.
> 
> ...


Harsh !
I have been around the UK looking for cheap insurance - my problems started when I tried to insure a Honda Prelude 1997 2.2 Si (Non-VTEC) - Adrian Flux wanted silly money so I set myself up as a part time motor trader which got me round most of the problems - sadly being that motor trader you will be expected to provide a list of cars that have been sold or at least traded - just be creative  but don't lie.

That was with a company called Road Runner - but when it came to changing cars from the Honda to the Nissan Skyline they wouldn't insure it - Road Runner are underwritten by Chaucer Insurance who are avoiding imports such as Skylines, Suabarus and Evos. Most gay !!

So my latest and best quote from Adrian Flux to date:
27 (28 in Nov) 
1 accident Oct 2003
0 NCB 0 points on my licence: £3,470 !!!!

Apparently with just 1 years NCB would cut that down significantly - depends on whether they are willing to start me on a zero NCB deal and then reduce the policy accordingly when I have my years NCB........

I would advise someone who is thinking of driving Skylines or cars of a similar nature to look thru the insurance book, find the lowest possible grouped car, buy a really old cheap one and just leave it on your drive for a year thus you have one years NCB for very little cash - rather than a Skyline thats 5k to buy and another 3.5k to insure...

I consider myself burned.

Out of interest why do NCBs expire?? Hardly fair methinks!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Brave man with the "Adrian Fux everything up" policy


----------



## CaPPsiE (Nov 2, 2004)

another good place and one i think the one im going with is: http://www.japimportinsurance.com

Adrian F(l)ux 's excess is £500 where as this Japimport company's excess is a mere £200..

and loads of other features....


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Tried them*

Got refused as soon as I mentioned the word 'modified'.


----------



## CaPPsiE (Nov 2, 2004)

Ouch !
So japimportinsurance.com won't touch mod'd motors then .... :/


----------



## Revsport (Oct 6, 2004)

If you want a good trade company

Unicorn insurance. at 24 they will let my mate drive any car with any mods worth less than £30,000 for £1500.

He owns a bodyshop BTW


----------



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

Just got a quote from elephant £2185.26 im 26 driving for 1 year and zero no claims this is for a R34 GTR


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

I just paid £2050 from Adrian Flux on my 1991 R32 GTR, I have 2 yrs NCB, 2 accidents (worth £8k), im 24 years old


----------



## Keiron (Feb 20, 2005)

YoungE said:


> Just got a quote from elephant £2185.26 im 26 driving for 1 year and zero no claims this is for a R34 GTR


that aint to bad actually in a way... for some reason insuring an R34 GTR is cheaper than an R33 GTR on elephant  

you tried a quote on an RX7....dirt cheap!


----------



## YoungE (Sep 2, 2003)

Keiron said:


> that aint to bad actually in a way... for some reason insuring an R34 GTR is cheaper than an R33 GTR on elephant
> 
> you tried a quote on an RX7....dirt cheap!


I know got a quote of £567 fully comp on a twin turb RX7


----------



## DevilsTorque (Jan 12, 2005)

stephenstovold said:


> R32 GTR
> 
> 21 yo London, 1 yr exp, No NCB, bad history. Aftermarket Alloys, Exhaust and Induction Kit.
> 
> ...



is that in your name?


----------

